

A young Andrew Mason pitches an early iteration of Groupon - msaint
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSCMw9wSjGU

======
vxNsr
The point was basically a kickstarter/activist mashup. Seems cool... I guess
he needed a monetization strategy and so pivoted to group buying.

